# Good Beer Day



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Well this weekend has totally sucked for the most part. Minor complications have resulted in my wife being on Doctor ordered rest for the weekend. We take this very seriously since she was on full bed rest for 1/3 of the time during her last pregancy.

She was home all day Friday = no cigar for Matt
No cigar for Matt today, no cigar tomorrow.  

My Uncle is visiting tomorrow and the house was trashed so I got to spend 8 or 9 hours today cleaning. We are talking the works here including cleaning sinks, showers, toilets, vacuuming the house, scrubbing the tile floors, laundry, dishes (including a sink full of hand wash Calphalon), grocery shopping AND the usual home improvement stuff to boot. I am totally worn out.

The bright side of the day was that I enjoyed 3 great beers I haven't had before: New Belgium Bier De Mars, Sam Smith's Winter Welcome, and Koningshoeven Quadrupel. Each of the beers was suprisingly good. The Winter Warmer may have been the biggest suprise because I did not like Samuel Smith's more famous offerings such as Tadcaster.

Sucking down the 3 beers helped me to not feel like such a bitch to boot.
*burp*

-Matt-


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

txmatt said:


> Well this weekend has totally sucked for the most part. Minor complications have resulted in my wife being on Doctor ordered rest for the weekend. We take this very seriously since she was on full bed rest for 1/3 of the time during her last pregancy.
> 
> She was home all day Friday = no cigar for Matt
> No cigar for Matt today, no cigar tomorrow.
> ...


You do all that and smoke cigars and drink beer.

Matt I want to marry you.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Matt, I hope your wife feels better soon. Ms. Floydp and I share those wonderful duties. She's been sick with bronchitis for over a week,but she still works every night 6 to 6. I had a few beers doing house work yesterday while she slept, oh yeah and managed AAA and coke. No stogies for me either,but gonna do me a PSD4 around lunch. Going to cracker barrel this morning for breakfest. You know it, the old timers breakfest..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Hope your wife feels better.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Hope the dark clouds clear up soon. In the mean time, hang in there!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Matt!

What did you think of the Bier de Mars? It is brewed by New Belgium, which is located about a mile from my office.

Hope the visit went well. At the very least your house is in clean condition!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I just joined this forum and I am very happy to see that you guys like GOOD beer! 

I'll be bringing some to the Virginia herf next month, look forward to meeting those of you that attend.

Cheers,
George


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> Hey Matt!
> 
> What did you think of the Bier de Mars? It is brewed by New Belgium, which is located about a mile from my office.
> 
> Hope the visit went well. At the very least your house is in clean condition!


I LOVED the Bier de Mars! Definitely my new favorite from them. Too bad its a seasonal.. Going to stock up!

What's up with Fat Tire as of late? The last two six packs haven't been up to par.

-Matt-


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

txmatt said:


> What's up with Fat Tire as of late? The last two six packs haven't been up to par.
> 
> -Matt-


Hey Matt,

I had that problem this weekend too! We had three Saturday night that tasted 'dirty' and stale. Really weird. Had to switch up after that; couldn't take any more of that :BS .


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope your wife feels better man. Remember its better to sacrifice a few days without stogies for the sake of the family.


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

txmatt said:


> The bright side of the day was that I enjoyed 3 great beers I haven't had before: New Belgium Bier De Mars, Sam Smith's Winter Welcome, and Koningshoeven Quadrupel. Each of the beers was suprisingly good. The Winter Warmer may have been the biggest suprise because I did not like Samuel Smith's more famous offerings such as Tadcaster.
> 
> Sucking down the 3 beers helped me to not feel like such a bitch to boot.
> *burp*
> ...


Sam Smith's Winter Brew is awesome. Very, very nice indeed


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

txmatt said:


> I LOVED the Bier de Mars! Definitely my new favorite from them. Too bad its a seasonal.. Going to stock up!
> 
> What's up with Fat Tire as of late? The last two six packs haven't been up to par.
> 
> -Matt-


Cool! Glad you enjoyed the Bier de Mars - a lot of people wish they would make it year round, but I have heard of no such plans. I guess we will just have to enjoy it in it's season.

I think New Belgium is going through some pains of growth and that is why your last two six packs of Fat Tire were not up to snuff. They are in transition from a Micro Brew to a medium sized brewery.


----------

